# Max Buskohl von RTL gefeuert - Martin Stosch wieder bei DSDS dabei



## Muli (23 Apr. 2007)

Nach einem eigens einberufenen Krisengipfel flog Max Buskohl am Sonntag um 11.30 Uhr aus der aktuellen Staffel. Der Vorwurf der RTL-Macher: Max ließ Werbetermine platzen und wollte einen Plattenvertrag nur zusammen mit seiner Schülerband "Empty Trash" unterschreiben. Beim Sender stieß er mit diesen Starallüren auf wenig Gegenliebe. Das Ende vom Lied: Max wird nicht der neue Superstar. Seine Fans stehen natürlich unter Schock: "Hey, ist ja voll kacke, dass Du raus bist... Jetzt hab ich gar keinen Grund mehr, DSDS zu schauen", schreibt Minhia aus Aschaffenburg im Max Buskohl-Forum. Und auch Peter aus Berlin ist vom Rauswurf getroffen: "Ich fasse es nicht, dass man Max rausgeworfen hat - das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Er hätte das Ding gewonnen, hundertprozentig." Für Max steht jedenfalls fest, wie es weiter gehen soll: "Nach reiflicher Überlegung und langem Ringen mit mir selbst ist mir so kurz vor dem Finale klar geworden, dass mein Weg als Künstler mit meiner Band in eine andere Richtung führt", wurde Buskohl in einer RTL-Mitteilung zitiert. "Bei DSDS wird ein Solokünstler gesucht und ich möchte niemandem den Platz wegnehmen."


Wie geht es weiter?

Martin Stosch ist der schwächste Kandidat. (Foto: RTL)
Bild großklicken
Martin Stosch ist der schwächste Kandidat. (Foto: RTL)
Ab Oktober möchte Max die deutsche Pop-Akademie in Berlin besuchen - um seinem Lebensziel, mit Musik sein Leben finanzieren zu können, noch näher zu kommen." Bereits am Samstag während der Show war zu spüren, dass irgend etwas aus dem Ruder läuft. Vor der Show hatte der Rocker unter den Kandidaten gegen Bohlen geätzt: "Dieter ist asozial". Er drohte sogar mit dem Ausstieg aus der Show. Pop-Titan Bohlen motzte nach seinem ersten Auftritt zurück: "Dir ist scheißegal, was ich sage, deshalb ist mir scheißegal, was du singst." Rums, eine schallende Ohrfeige vor 4,5 Millionen Zuschauern. Nach Max' Abgang bekommt den Regeln folgend der letzte ausgeschiedene Kandidat noch mal eine Chance. In diesem Fall wäre das Martin Stosch, der schon auf gepackten Koffern saß und nun am kommenden Samstag noch einmal ran darf. Für Dieter Bohlen ist es sogar möglich, dass er es noch zum Superstar schafft. Denn er ist sich sicher, dass er mit seinem Löwenmut weiter kämpfen wird. Für Max Buskohl hingegen sieht es düster aus. Die Plattenfirma SonyBMG hat trotz Rausschmiss für ein Jahr alle Rechte an Max und seiner Musik. Bei ihm entscheiden jetzt also die Plattenbosse ob und wie es weiter geht. 


Quelle:
http://onunterhaltung.t-online.de/c/10/85/41/46/10854146.html


----------



## rise (3 Mai 2007)

Eh alles nur Geldmacherei und Verarsche!


----------



## freak123 (3 Mai 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Eh alles nur Geldmacherei und Verarsche!




kann ich nur zustimmen,

ich habe auch glaube ich noch keine einzige folge von den pseudostars gesehen und kenne nichteinmal die namen von den teilnehmern der sendung


----------

